# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Fibromyalgie; zoektocht naar dokters gevraagd

## mamalien

Ik ben mamalien en sinds twee weken geregistreerd hier op het forum.
ik heb pas te horen gekregen dat ik fibro heb.
aangezien ze me van het ene naar de ander sturen :Mad:  ben ik op zoek naar een dokter die gespecialiseerd in fibro of iemand die fibro durft te herkennen.
alle raad is welkom  :Wink:  ik ben nog maar 31jaar om zo verder te leven.

langs deze weg wens ik dat alle fibrokes veel sterkte en hopelijk komen jullie ook aan meer info langs deze weg 
groetjes mamalien

----------


## floris

> Ik ben mamalien en sinds twee weken geregistreerd hier op het forum.
> ik heb pas te horen gekregen dat ik fibro heb.
> aangezien ze me van het ene naar de ander sturen ben ik op zoek naar een dokter die gespecialiseerd in fibro of iemand die fibro durft te herkennen.
> alle raad is welkom  ik ben nog maar 31jaar om zo verder te leven.
> 
> langs deze weg wens ik dat alle fibrokes veel sterkte en hopelijk komen jullie ook aan meer info langs deze weg 
> groetjes mamalien


even een vraag, hoe hebben ze dat vastgesteld,
ik loop al 8 jaar bij een reumataloog, en ze weten nu nog niet wat ik precies heb, wel krijg ik allerlei pijnstillers en pretnison injecties,
bij mij is mijn eiwit spierenceem waarde veel te hoog, normaal is maximaal 200 en ik heb 1000 en dat schommelt.
nou groetjes. floris.

----------


## Peace

Ziekenhuis in Leeuwarden! 
Dokter Griep is een gespecialiseerd reumatoloog mbt Fibromyalgie.

----------


## kaars

de fibro en de cvs wordt nog nie herkent in belgie
maar ze zetten het wel op papier
ik heb deze dan zwart op wit 
met de fibro punten van 18/18 
voor de ziekenkas willen ze het nie aanvaarden bij mij toch nie
ik wou dat die mensen het ook eens kregen dan zullen ze wel ons verstaan
dat wij door een hel moeten gaan 
soms zijn de dagen goed of zelfs super maar dan betaal je het weer de dag nadien en dagen zonder pijn is er zelden of nooit
heb constant de pijn dag in dag uit 
heb gisteren nog gekeken op you tube
is er een filmpje van een meisje dat maar 32 jaar is en ze verklaarden haar zot en ze zat in een instelling dat de dokters zegde dat het tussen haar oren zat maar spijtig genoeg was dit fataal voor haar en ze hebben bewezen dat het degelijk een ziekte is 
en het zit in de bindweefsels geloof ik ze hebben een onderzoek gedaan op haar en de ouders zijn in proces gegaan om anderen te helpen dat ze de ziekte aanvaarden
hoop voor ans allemaal dat het goed komt 
ik houd alvast de vingers gekruist 
groetjes aan iedereen
xxxx

----------


## Peace

Hier in Nederland blijft het ook een spel hoor.
De reumatoloog stelt vast dat je het hebt, maar het ziekenfonds vergoed niets omdat de ziekte niet erkent wordt. Dus ik weet niet of de situatie bij ons veel anders is dan bij jullie in België.

----------


## mamalien

hé kaarsje,
daarin heb je wel gelijk. het doet me wel iets als je verteld van dat meisje want ik maak juist hetzelfde nu mee jammer genoeg. bij mij hebben ze het vastgesteld in 2000 al. ik ga nu ruim een jaar naar de pijnkliniek en daar zeggen ze me juist hetzelfde dat het tussen mijn oren zit er gene weg meer open is voor me. ze sturen me ginder naar een psychiater of psycholoog. ik ben al twee keer in hoger beroep gegaan tegen de mutualiteit omdat ze men invalide afpakten en had het wel gewonnen en nu is het weer zover. ik kan eind deze maand weer naar de RIZIV voor hetzelfde voor de derde keer. ik vrees dat ze mijn invaliditeit weer gaan afpakken. ik heb er nu wel nieuwe pijnklachten bijgekregen en onderzoeken maar blijkbaar geven ze niet af op die mutualiteiten. ik crepeer soms ook zo fel dat ik mijn zetel niet uit kan komen. het hangt van dag tot dag af. soms zijn er zelfs dagen dat ik gewoon door mijn benen zak van de rugpijn als ik uit bed kom andere dagelijkse taken zijn ook teveel. ge zou voor minder dat ne mens een depressie krijgt hoe ze de mensen behandelen gewoon. ik wil blijven doorvechten om mijn invaliditeit te behouden maar zoals ge zegt het is een ziekte die ze niet willen herkennen en kvraag me echt af wat die mensen zouden zeggen of doen als ze eens in onze schoenen zouden staan

----------


## kaars

beste mamalie
heb je bericht gezien en kan nu maar antw ben nu weer in de pijn zone slaap al 3 maanden niet meer de pijn zit overal nu van kop tot teen echt niet te doen heb mijne nek die nual 2 weken pijn doet mijn immunsysteem naar de kl... heb 2 maaleen ooeratie aan de rug gehad heb cvs en nu is er een probleem met de schilklier zou jodiumcontaminatie hebben eerst een nucluair onderzoek en daar hebbenze vastgstel de contaminatie e nu heb ik een echo gedaan en u weer eens wachten op de uitslag ggrrr altijd maar lopen va de ene naar de andere doker of kliniek behet kotsbeu
nu moet ik vrijdag naar de dokter voor de fibro sta echt om te onploffen wet echt geen raad meer als je bij een dokter gaat betalen ja en een pilleke van hier en daar en dat zou de opossing zijn alles draait om euro's en voor de rest niets zit nu op den dop ben 2 jaar naar de rechtbank geweest en zonder resultaten pppfff om zot te worden 
groetjes kaars leef met u mee maar wij zijn de zondebok

----------


## patje1977

Hey mamalien

Ik ben patje1977 en ook nog maar sinds kort geregistreerd op dit forum. Ik ben reeds in behandeling bij dr. Lambrechts in Gent, maar aangezien ik toch een tweede opinie wil heb ik mij een afspraak gemaakt bij ene dr Uyttersprot en het Brusselse. Dit is een dokter die zelf te kampen heeft gehad met fybro en cvs. Ikzelf ben ook nog maar 35 en ik heb ook zo van die momenten dat ik zeg is er nu echt niemand die ons kan helpen zo kan het niet verder.

grtjs
pat

----------

